# Tiger Barb



## MacTank (Mar 2, 2009)

I have 1 tiger barb left from 3.
I know that 3 is not the right amount of fish for a proper barb school, and I know they are aggressive fish to eachother or fish around them, but I was wondering...
can you tell the difference in gender with tiger barbs? i have heard that females have less red, is this true? and that males have a rid mouth/nose area...
if it is true and you can tell females from males, would a pod of 4 females be okay for them? or 3 females 1 male?
i dont think i have the room for 6 tiger barbs, should i just find someone to take the tiger barb? 
i love this fish and i do not want to let him go, but i only have a 10 gallon, and 6 tiger barbs with my 4 balloon mollies would be over crowding.
any advice?
the tiger barb in there now is not bad, she ( i believe) does not attack the other fish or nip fins, she just swims around a lot and fast.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

I beleave you are correct in all that you said.....


----------



## MacTank (Mar 2, 2009)

so I would be fine if I got a small pod of females?


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

I would think so. Actually, a pod of three is actually okay. That is the minimum you should have. Four should be okay then.


----------



## ToothlessCarnie (May 31, 2009)

Iv'e always had problems with tiger barbs with less than 4 in the tank. But it really depends on the personality of the individual barbs. In groups of 4 or more they just peck at eachother and estabilsh the heirachy of the school and all is well. As long as the leader (usually the biggest barb) is happy all the other barbs are happy. Hope that helps. Tiger barbs are highly entertaining and i can understand not wanting to get rid of them!


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

i would say that is fine because i had 6 tiger barbs for a year in a 10 gal with a red tail shark and i upgraded about a week ago 

so about four is good...and to tell the sex is look at the tip of the dorsal fin and see if it is red...if its red its male and if its clear than it is female and the females are bigger


----------

